
Steve Wozniak: Paul Allen Is A Patent Troll - jancona
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-woz-slams-paul-allen-as-a-patent-troll-2011-5
======
burgerbrain
Talk about old news... hasn't Paul Allen's suit already been thrown out of
court even?

